# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2018)

*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime?*
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2018)

I started actually having a "Style". My first stuff years ago looked like a bad cross between Ikea and those wood blocks we had as kids. Now I am able to incorporate design features inspired by other makers and even come up with new things on my own that look good. Also, my finishing has evolved. I've managed to learn patience and get a nice finish on what I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I used to only build square things. Now i make round things too. And, things that look like creatures from the bottom of the swamp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yep I have learned ta make round things myself

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2018)

Do we need to discuss evolution?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Sincere 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 28, 2018)

I think for me it has gone from making bare practical things that a young family needs,to more artistic stuff that are just more fun to build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2018)

I started out making things out of Pine that could be stained or painted, things that I saw. Back then I thought Red Oak was expensive, exotic wood! I've expanded my wood usage quite a bit since then largely due to WB. When i joined, I had no idea the vast choices of wood out there! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2018)

With me I'd say buying the CNC has advanced the business end of things and makes me more money, BUT in terms of woodworking I'd say it's taken a lot of the "hands on" part away from things. I will say that I enjoy the money and showing off the beautiful stuff that I can produce, but have a different feeling about things that I make by hand.
It's all how you look at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 28, 2018)

I started my shop to make pens and still love it, but I have started venturing into more aspects of woodworking now...replacement drawer pulls and a walnut frame with mitered corners. These have given me the opportunity to explore using other tools and processes. It's fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

I would say my wood working has evolved basicly because my tools are way better and I have more of them. My journey has tought me a lot about tools and there uses. Acquiring new tools has allowed me to try new things and learn from that. I never imagined that I would one day be cutting my own lumber! Chainsaws and chainsaw mills allowed me to do that, so I evolved the way I get my materials to do wood working. I learned how to repair old machinery and hand tools along the way, that saved me money on tools that I maybe couldn't afford to purchase. I would say the biggest thing that progresses my wood working was realizing that I needed a dedicated shop space, not just on the floor of the garage or in a corner of the basement. Setting up a real shop was the biggest part of my wood working evolution that really took it to the next level. I still don't think I have my own style, I just produce things that are spin offs of styles I like. Mission, craftsman, Green n Green, Maloof, prairie style, etc.
I used to approach my wood working projects with some reservation as far as wondering if I would have the tools to complete the project. I don't really worry about that anymore. Now my biggest problem is wondering if I will have the time to do it. That is something that has to change very soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 28, 2018)

My approach to projects improved greatly . In my youth I’d see projects and think nfw could I do that. Now since I’ve learned to use more tools and been around knowledgeable folks——“ it’s bring it on!”
Have always had the “knack” or ability to pick things up quickly when I could watch/see the process. Books are nice, just not the same for a visual, kinesthetic learner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2018)

When i first started wood working i had never made anything. Now i have grown and evolved into a wood worker who has made some stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 28, 2018)

I am enjoying reading the responses. I feel as though I am just learning to crawl, but I do love venturing out from my pens now. As a youth, I thought exotic meant oak, walnut, or cherry....maybe tiger maple. Now......my favorite example is mesquite. I hated the stuff because of bicycle flats as a kid. Can’t wait to see even what a year could bring as far as skill building and new projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Expect to evolve soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Nope have not evolved yet ,but still hoping it will happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe I need to learn to be patient

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Nope that's not it,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Time I need time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Seriously, construction grade pine A couple pieces of oak, high school shop class I saw walnut and mahogany. Then I wanted to something with wood .40 years of dreaming ,scheming and alittle honest labor has gotten me to the point of my most needed item is time. My tools have changed , my wood working skills have gotten some better but my dream is the same. Make things from wood that I have milled and the projects will be what interest me ,not for someone else ,not because " that is what is hot and selling" but because it inspired ,intrigued and or challenged me.
My skills really need to inprove and I believe they will, but not much until I can put in some real time at wood working. My friends that day is in sight!!!!
Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 29, 2018)

Just saw this
"Do the best you can until you know better. When you know better then do better"
Maybe this is what I Need to do

Reactions: Like 3


----------

